# No Grip Safety



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I like simple guns. I own Glocks, a CZ and a Kahr. Just for coolness, I want a 1911 style gun some day. Are their guns, that are otherwise 1911's, that come without the grip safety?


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

If you pin it down? if you strap it down with a piece of leather Like the texas ranger Chalie Edward Miller, or Novak's answer one piece backstrap would do this however the aren't taking new 1911s and I don't believe they will just sell it. 

Why are you so against it? it is a tad redundant however if done right it doesn't take much to disengage it. Like mine I would have to try to hold it stupid to make it so that the grip safety will be the reason the gun won't shoot.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I am against it because it's one more thing that is a "tad redundant" that can go wrong when you don't want it to. Pinning it also makes it illegal in some action shooting games.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

The Novak backstrap is ridiculously expensive.

Instead of pinning it you can take a cut off piece of a shockbuff and trap it between the GS and mainspring housing,pop the MSH pin to drop it a little and install or remove.

Another solution,which I do,is desensitize it.If you look at the way it works to block the trigger bow,all you have to do is file and polish the top of the notch until it disengages quicker.Those that shoot high thumbs have to do this or pin/wedge it.

Personally the GS doesn't bother me,I've had the safety snick off carrying and I have taken the safety off before,so with the GS there is no way the gun can go off without a deliberate act.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Hunt down a Ballester Molina.
An Argentine knockoff of the 1911 with no grip safety.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If you shoot with your strong-hand thumb atop the safety lever, as I do, you may find that your hand does not reliably depress the grip safety.
There are several simple and inexpensive solutions to this problem.

Free:
• Hacksaw-off the grip-safety extension, the part that interferes with the trigger bow. (Been there, done that.)
• Wrap duck tape around the grip safety and the grip.
• Slip a strong rubber-band around the grip safety and the grip. Use a short length of (free) discarded bicycle-tire tube that any bike shop will just give you.

Costs Money:
• Have a gunsmith drill a hole in the mainspring housing and add a short pin which inserts into a groove in the grip safety. (Been there, done that. Best solution. Easily reversed.)
• Buy and install a unitized grip backstrap, without a grip safety.
• Have a gunsmith install a beavertail grip safety: the kind with a bump where your strong hand's palm hits it. The bump always assures proper depression of the grip safety.

If the shooting game in your neighborhood won't permit a pinned or modified grip safety, then the rules are impractical. Go elsewhere or try another, more practical game.


----------



## flugzeug (Dec 9, 2007)

Many years ago, I used to feel the same way. When you buy a nice stainless 1911 and put a set of Hogue finger groove grips on it, you will look back at this post and say - Yup! This is AOK.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I, for one, do not like finger-groove grips.
I don't like being told where to put my fingers by some grip designer with hands different from mine.
But that's just me. As is often written here: Your mileage may vary.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Smitty79 said:


> I am against it because it's one more thing that is a "tad redundant" that can go wrong when you don't want it to. Pinning it also makes it illegal in some action shooting games.


you make a good point, but go shoot the 1911.
maybe then you will trust the function.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I shot them for years in the service. Never liked them. I just bought a 45 last week. It's not a 1911. Lots of good people swear by them. For me, it doesn't have enough rounds in the magazine, the grips are too narrow, and it has a grip safety. It's the best 100 year old design out there. I could buy a Para or some other 2011 style gun. But I am leaning more towards CZ pattern guns these days.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

CZ makes a 45,I'll be.Never followed them or shot one but they do feel good in the hand.

Para and the other widebodies still have the GS,SOL on them.You can still desensitize it so it goes off immediately but still functions as a safety,or the shockbuff trick leaves the gun original but is easily installed/removed.

Sounds like you have big hands,ever looked at an HK USP?12rds and an improvement on the 1911 to me.Well,not counting the expensive mags and the non-Match trigger.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Smitty79 said:


> I shot them for years in the service. Never liked them. I just bought a 45 last week. It's not a 1911. Lots of good people swear by them. For me, it doesn't have enough rounds in the magazine, the grips are too narrow, and it has a grip safety. It's the best 100 year old design out there. I could buy a Para or some other 2011 style gun. But I am leaning more towards CZ pattern guns these days.


Perfect ,you already experienced the 1911 and know the grip safety is not for you, cool.
In your post you want similar to a 1911, what does the 1911 have that is drawing you to that style, minus the grip safety?
Thanks


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

pic said:


> Perfect ,you already experienced the 1911 and know the grip safety is not for you, cool.
> In your post you want similar to a 1911, what does the 1911 have that is drawing you to that style, minus the grip safety?
> Thanks


I am sure that I will piss people off. A 1911's is like 56 Chevy hot rod. They are cool even if my Acura will out run them. I was just thinking of of a 56 Chevy with modern engine under the hood. Ultimately, I bought something else. I finally bought a SAR K2 in 45 after looking at a CZ97 and various Tanfoglios.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Smitty79 said:


> I am sure that I will piss people off. A 1911's is like 56 Chevy hot rod. They are cool even if my Acura will out run them. I was just thinking of of a 56 Chevy with modern engine under the hood. Ultimately, I bought something else. I finally bought a SAR K2 in 45 after looking at a CZ97 and various Tanfoglios.


Looks like a very good choice for what you are looking for. Heard good reviews. Turkish made ,all steel.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Now I just need to find after market sights. If something doesn't show up soon, I am going to get some CZ night sights and then figure out where to Dremel.


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

I don't even notice the grip safety when i shoot any gun with one. Don't understand why it stresses people so.

And for the record, I own guns without grip safeties.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah,me either but I rarely shoot high thumbs.I just desensitize Beavertails.An A1 safety just doesn't cause that kind of problem with a proper grip,at least for me,but I still pull a high grip and my web really puckers around the sides getting close to the sides of the hammer.It does get sore after a few mags of the extension digging in,but it's better than the 1911 shorty that will get me bit.I did forget about one mod done for those that do have a problem but I don't have pics.Basically you make a knuckle clearance cut to the sides that narrows it similar to the A1 but it flows into the tangs and still has the upsweep to prevent a pinched web.Kind of defeats the purpose of the beavertail to spread out the recoil more comfortably but to each his own,and now it's rare to find one without a BT.


----------

